
Ask HN: What are better alternatives to Meteor? - artur_makly
looking to quickly build a SaaS platform MVP that can scale. No need for real-time socket stuff. thanks
======
sgdesign
It's not an alternative to Meteor since it's built on top of it, but you could
look at VulcanJS: [http://vulcanjs.org](http://vulcanjs.org)

